# Any experience with BenQ monitors?



## caesius (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm almost certainly going to buy a BenQ G2220HD monitor. Does anyone already use this model or similar with FreeBSD? Any problems? 

If you do, would you be good enough to post the Monitor section of your xorg.conf file?

Thanks, Benjamin


----------



## Beastie (Mar 18, 2010)

caesius said:
			
		

> Does anyone already use this model or similar with FreeBSD? Any problems?


I've never tried that brand or model. But why would you encounter any problem with any monitor?



			
				caesius said:
			
		

> If you do, would you be good enough to post the Monitor section of your xorg.conf file?


I only ever use the *Monitor* section for gamma correction and similar options. What's really important is the *Screen* section. It's quite standard: you simply choose a *DefaultDepth* and set *Modes* to match the maximal resolution mentioned in the manual or the menu on the monitor itself.


----------



## caesius (Mar 18, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I've never tried that brand or model. But why would you encounter any problem with any monitor?
> 
> 
> I only ever use the *Monitor* section for gamma correction and similar options. What's really important is the *Screen* section. It's quite standard: you simply choose a *DefaultDepth* and set *Modes* to match the maximal resolution mentioned in the manual or the menu on the monitor itself.



Thanks, yes I meant *Screens*, i.e. what values of VertRefresh and HorizSync do you use for new LCD monitors?


----------



## Nirbo (Mar 25, 2010)

Horizontal Frequency	24 ~ 83 (KHz)	24 ~ 83 (KHz)
Vertical Frequency	50 ~ 76 (Hz)	50 ~ 76 (Hz)

That information is in the specifications tab of the same page you linked . If it wasn't, your best bet would be to find a downloadable PDF of the manual.


----------



## adamk (Mar 25, 2010)

Bear in mind that the intel, nvidia, and radeon drivers all query monitors for their supported modes these days.  You can over ride that by defining a new modeline in the Monitor section and using the PrefferedMode option (also in the monitor section).

Adam


----------



## tingo (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, I use the BenQ G2220HD with FreeBSD.
No problems, works like a charm.
I use the "nv" driver currently. Nothing special in the monitor section

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection
```
And the only thing I set in the Screens section is DefaultDepth:

```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
xorg.conf generated by `# xorg -configure`, then edited by me. Nothing to it.


----------

